
University of Calgary paid $20K in ransomware attack - cpncrunch
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/university-calgary-ransomware-cyberattack-1.3620979
======
walrus01
"and we did not want to be in a position that we had exhausted the option to
get people's potential life work back in the future if they came today and
said, 'I'm encrypted, I can't get my files,'" said Dalgetty. "We did that
solely so we could protect the quality and the nature of the information we
generate at the university."

Maybe your dumb asses should protect things by having offline backups instead?

